# Υποβρύχιο (το γλυκό)



## sarant (Nov 29, 2015)

Κυκλοφορεί στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης αυτή η φωτογραφία

Tο ερώτημα είναι, πώς λέμε στα αγγλικά το γλυκό υποβρύχιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2015)

Vanilla/Mastic sweets *εδώ*.

Ένα καταστροφικό Traditional Mastiha Sweet "Ypobryhio" *εδώ*.


----------



## stathis (Nov 29, 2015)

Έχει συζητηθεί στο Proz.
To _vanilla submarine_ που προτάθηκε εκεί δεν μου φαίνεται κακό, θα το έλεγα έως και catchy. Το _submarine with vanilla flavour_ είναι πιο φλύαρο και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ξενίζει περισσότερο: όταν ο ανυποψίαστος αγγλόφωνος δει _vanilla submarine_, θα καταλάβει αμέσως ότι το submarine χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά (κι ας μην ξέρει τι είναι), ενώ στο _submarine with vanilla flavour_ μπορεί να σκαλώσει στιγμιαία (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νιώθω εγώ).


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2015)

Γρήγορο πέρασμα και μικρή συμβολή (με vanilla submarine):

https://books.google.gr/books?id=O39QCywlK2UC&pg=PT152#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## sarant (Nov 29, 2015)

Πάντως, ακούστηκε ο αντίλογος ότι τη φέτα δεν την είπανε slice ούτε τον γύρο round, αλλά feta και gyros. Οπότε, κατ' αναλογία ypobrychio (ή όπως αλλιώς το μεταγράφει κανείς)


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2015)

stathis said:


> Έχει συζητηθεί στο Proz.
> To *vanilla submarine* που προτάθηκε εκεί δεν μου φαίνεται κακό, θα το έλεγα έως και catchy. Το _submarine with vanilla flavour_ είναι πιο φλύαρο και, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ξενίζει περισσότερο: όταν ο ανυποψίαστος αγγλόφωνος δει _vanilla submarine_, θα καταλάβει αμέσως ότι το submarine χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά (κι ας μην ξέρει τι είναι), ενώ στο _submarine with vanilla flavour_ μπορεί να σκαλώσει στιγμιαία (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νιώθω εγώ).



+1. Ο αμερικανόφωνος ιδίως ξέρει από φαγώσιμα υποβρύχια: από το submarine sandwich (λόγω σχήματος) μπορεί πιο εύκολα να περάσει στο vanilla submarine (λόγω κατάδυσης):



daeman said:


> Αυτό το υποβρύχιο πάντως, το αναδεικνύει η διάθλαση και η φωτογραφία,
> κι άμα είναι φρέσκο, αναδυόμενο αναδίδει βανίλια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2015)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, ακούστηκε ο αντίλογος ότι τη φέτα δεν την είπανε slice ούτε τον γύρο round, αλλά feta και gyros. Οπότε, κατ' αναλογία ypobrychio (ή όπως αλλιώς το μεταγράφει κανείς)



*Ypovryhio* au Mastiha de Chios plongé dans Martini

Le terme *ypovryhio *en cuisine grecque, qui signifie *sous-marin*, n`a rien à voir avec les sandwiches énormes du même nom, communs en Amérique du Nord. En Grèce, le sous-marin ou ypovryhio est une cuillerée pleine d`une pâte sucrée aromatique, blanche comme le marbre mais molle et de texture gommeuse. Son nom inhabituel provient du fait qu`elle est véritablement plongée dans l`eau, dans un verre bien frais, et doit être savourée bien lentement.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως μέχρι τα 10 περίπου, ήξερα ότι το γλυκό λέγεται βανίλια. Βανίλια γλυκό αγοράζαμε, συνήθως του Κλωνή, με γεύση μαστίχα, τριαντάφυλλο, φιστίκι Αιγίνης ή βανίλια κλπ. Το υποβρύχιο το άκουσα πολύ αργότερα και χρειάστηκε να μου εξηγήσουν ότι ήταν η βανίλια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2015)

...
Μόνο που η βανίλια στο υποβρύχιο είναι κάπως παραπλανητική, γιατί _μόνο _στο υποβρύχιο με άρωμα βανίλιας (flavor) προστίθεται βανίλια για να το αρωματίσει, ενώ δεν προστίθεται σε κανένα από τα υπόλοιπα (μαστίχα, φιστίκι, τριαντάφυλλο κ.ά.). Τα απαραίτητα συστατικά για το υποβρύχιο είναι γλυκόζη και νερό, ενώ το αρωμάτισμα με βανίλια είναι μόνο μία περίπτωση. 

Έχουμε δηλαδή ονομασία από το άρωμα που περιέχει το πιο διαδεδομένο από τα υποβρύχια, όχι από ένα απαραίτητο συστατικό που χαρακτηρίζει το γλυκό.

The water glass submersible. Das U-Boot (unterglaswasser Boot), to boot.


_Μελωδόνια: _Υποβρύχιο





Σπύρος Σακκάς: Τραγούδι, Γιώργος Κουρουπός: Πιάνο, Νίκος Κυπουργός: "Χρωματισμοί", παραγωγή: Μάνος Χατζιδάκις

Το υποβρύχιο "Η Χίος"
ταξιδεύει υποβρυχίως
κι έχει μέσα ένα μόνο
υπναρά υπαστυνόμο

Στάζει το ταβάνι, τρέχει
υπερβολική υγρασία έχει
Υποφέρει ο καημένος
είναι και συναχωμένος

Κάνει υπομονή ο φτωχός
δεν υπάρχει υδραυλικός


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2015)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, ακούστηκε ο αντίλογος ότι τη φέτα δεν την είπανε slice ούτε τον γύρο round, αλλά feta και gyros. Οπότε, κατ' αναλογία ypobrychio (ή όπως αλλιώς το μεταγράφει κανείς)



Η λογική του μεταγραμματισμού είναι για την εύκολη επικοινωνία μεταξύ των πολιτισμών. Να έρθει ο τουρίστας και να ζητήσει το υποβρύχιο, με την προφορά του έστω την αγγλική, και να τον καταλάβει το γκαρσόνι και να μην του φέρνει άλλ' αντ' άλλων. Γι' αυτό, ακόμα κι όταν μεταφράζουμε τα μενού (stuffed vine leaves) καλό είναι να βάζουμε δίπλα και τον μεταγραμματισμό (dolmades). Βέβαια, δεν είμαι βέβαιος για την αρτιότητα της επικοινωνίας όταν το γκαρσόνι ακούσει ντολμέιντζ ή αϊπομπρίκιοου, αλλά τώρα με τα σμαρτόφωνα, αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη, σύντομα θα υπάρχει εφαρμογή που θα δείχνει και θα προφέρει ό,τι ποθεί η καρδιά μας. Γι' αυτό ας αναζητήσουμε καλούς μεταγραμματισμούς, καλύτερες μεταφραστικές αποδόσεις, ωραία mp3 με την ελληνική προφορά και γαργαλιστικές φωτογραφίες. Αν δεν υπάρχει σχετική εφαρμογή (app) και ενδιαφέρεστε να τη δημιουργήσετε, απευθυνθείτε σε διαχειριστές της Λεξιλογίας.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> Η λογική του μεταγραμματισμού είναι για την εύκολη επικοινωνία μεταξύ των πολιτισμών. Να έρθει ο τουρίστας και να ζητήσει το υποβρύχιο, με την προφορά του έστω την αγγλική, και να τον καταλάβει το γκαρσόνι και να μην του φέρνει άλλ' αντ' άλλων. ...



[h=1]πολίτικη σαλάτα[/h]


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2015)

daeman said:


> Έχουμε δηλαδή ονομασία από το άρωμα που περιέχει το πιο διαδεδομένο από τα υποβρύχια, όχι από ένα απαραίτητο συστατικό που χαρακτηρίζει το γλυκό.



Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το μέρος ονοματίζει το όλον. Επίσης δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αντίρρηση, όποιος αμφισβητεί ότι λέγεται βανίλια το γλυκό μπορεί να κοιτάξει τους παραδοσιακούς παραγωγούς και τις ετικέτες τους. 

Όσο για τη βανίλια, βανίλιες λένε και τα μπουκαλάκια με τη δόση βανιλίνης, βανίλιες λένε και ένα είδος δαμάσκηνα. Πώς δεν τα μπερδεύουμε στο σούπερ μάρκετ όταν ακούμε κάποιον να λέει πιάσε δυο βανίλιες μάστορα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που το μέρος ονοματίζει το όλον. Επίσης δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι την αντίρρηση, όποιος αμφισβητεί ότι λέγεται βανίλια το γλυκό μπορεί να κοιτάξει τους παραδοσιακούς παραγωγούς και τις ετικέτες τους.
> ...



Μα δεν το αμφισβήτησα καθόλου, ούτε αντίρρηση έφερα, μόνο μια διευκρίνιση έκανα για την παρασκευή του εδέσματος. 
Όσο για τους παραδοσιακούς παραγωγούς και τις ετικέτες τους, έπεσες *στην *περίπτωση, SBE. 


Spoiler



Έχω παντρευτεί μία απ' αυτούς. Από το 1898. Η παραγωγή, όχι ο γάμος. Βανίλια έγραφαν πάντα, κι έχω δει μέχρι και τις μακέτες για τις ετικέτες, μέχρι που σταμάτησαν την παραγωγή πριν από καμιά δεκαετία, γιατί μόνο τα μοναστήρια αγόραζαν. Εγώ είχα σκάσει, γιατί μ' αρέσει η βανίλια, και στεγνή και υποβρυχίως.


Βανίλια λέω κι εγώ το γλυκό στεγνό, υποβρύχιο μόνο μετά την κατάδυση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 30, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι πρώτη φορά ακούω ότι υπάρχουν άτομα και μέρη που ονομάζουν το γλυκό βανίλια και όχι υποβρύχιο, άσχετα με την γεύση. Αλλά πάλι εμείς είμαστε άλλο σύμπαν κι έχουμε τρίγωνα και ροξάκια.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2015)

Καλημέρες

Αν ψηφίζουμε, κι εγώ βανίλια την ήξερα. Στην Αθήνα, στα δεκαοχτώ μου έμαθα για το υποβρύχιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2015)

Μουά οσί. "Βανίλια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2015)

Δεν είμαι καν βέβαιος αν υπήρχε άλλη τυποποιημένη γεύση πέρα από τη «βανίλια» μέχρι κάποια εποχή (ας πούμε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1960) ή, έστω, αν ήταν διαδεδομένες. Όμως θα μας τα πει ο πιο ειδικός. Θυμάμαι πάντως αμυδρά ότι ήμουν μικρό παιδί όταν ο πατέρας μου (που έφερνε πάντα τα «καινούργια» από την αγορά) έφερε τα πρώτα υποβρύχια --τριαντάφυλλο και φιστίκι. Όμως εμείς το λέγαμε υποβρύχιο από μικροί, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι ο πατέρας μου το χρησιμοποιούσε κάπως σαν χαλαρή «μαγκιά», κάπως σαν μια λέξη της «μυστικής»γλώσσας μας.


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2015)

Και υποβρύχιο το ήξερα και βανίλια. Πιο πολύ υποβρύχιο στα μαγαζιά.


----------



## rogne (Nov 30, 2015)

Έχω δίπλα μου αυτή τη στιγμή ένα παραδοσιακό χιώτικο "υποβρύχιο μαστίχας". Δυστυχώς, η μόνη αγγλική λέξη στην ετικέτα (εξαιρώ τα συστατικά και μερικά άλλα στάνταρ, τύπου "keep in cool & dry place") είναι "mastic", οπότε τίποτα καινούργιο από εδώ για το "υποβρύχιο", μόνο μια μικρή συμβολή στη συζήτηση περί μέρους και όλου...


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2015)

Δαεμάνε, κι εμένα μ'αρέσει κι όλο λέω να αγοράσω κανα μισόκιλο κάθε φορά που είμαι Ελλάδα, και μετά σκέφτομαι ότι είναι σκέτη ζάχαρη και συνεπώς πάνε τα δόντια, πάνε οι δίαιτες, πάνε όλα. Όποιος φτιάξει εκδοχή χωρίς ζάχαρη θα κάνει πολύ καλά. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, νόμιζα ότι τα μοναστήρια λουκούμια σερβίρουν, όχι υποβρύχια. 
Και νομίζω ένας ακόμα λόγος που φθίνει η αγορά είναι ότι δεν ξέρει ο πολύς κόσμος ότι μπορείς να αραιώσεις τη βανίλια στην κατσαρόλα με νερό και να φτιάξεις εξαιρετικό γλάσο για κέικ, τσουρέκια (που έχει γίνει πλέον της μόδας να μην τα τρώμε σκέτα) και λοιπά γλυκά. Και φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν κι άλλες χρήσεις. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, μια που πιάσαμε τις αναμνήσεις, θυμάται κανένας πού πουλάγανε τα περίπτερα ατομικές δόσεις βανίλιας με κουταλάκι πλαστικό; Δεν είχα ζητήσει ποτέ μου και έτσι δεν το δοκίμασα ποτέ, αλλά έβλεπα άλλα παιδιά να τα τρώνε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, νόμιζα ότι τα μοναστήρια λουκούμια σερβίρουν, όχι υποβρύχια. ...



Λουκούμι είναι το μαστ για όλους, ενώ η βανίλια (υποβρυχίως) είναι έξτρα περιποίηση. Του ασώτου. «Καὶ ἐνέγκαντες την βαννίλλιαν [sic] την ὑποβρύχιον θύσατε ἐν ὕδατι βυθίσατε, καὶ φαγόντες εὐφρανθῶμεν, ὅτι οὗτος ὁ υἱός μου ἀπολωλὼς ἦν καὶ εὑρέθη.»

Ναι, τα θυμάμαι τα ατομικά βανιλάκια, αλλά και τα σπασμένα πλαστικά κουταλάκια, μολονότι δεν ήταν τόσο σκληρή όσο η κλασική για υποβρύχιο, αφού ήταν κάπως αραιωμένη. Μέχρι που έμαθα το κόλπο: να τη ζεσταίνω για λίγο στον ήλιο όταν είχε καλοκαιριά ή στα χέρια το χειμώνα, για να μαλακώσει. Και να κάνω υποβανίλιες βουτιές με τη γλώσσα.


Ας έχουμε και τα του ΛΚΝ στο νήμα:

*βανίλια *η: 1α. το φυτό και ο ομώνυμος καρπός που χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως στη ζαχαροπλαστική. β.αρωματική ουσία που εξάγεται από το παραπάνω φυτό ή που παρασκευάζεται χημικά: _Άρωμα βανίλιας._ *2α. γλυκό κουταλιού με μαστίχα Xίου και άρωμα βανίλιας· υποβρύχιο[SUB]2[/SUB]: Γκαρσόν, φέρε μου μια ~. *β. διάφορα γλυκίσματα ή ποτά που περιέχουν άρωμα βανίλιας: _Γλυκό / παγωτό ~. _[ιταλ. vaniglia]

*υποβρύχιο *το: 1. σκάφος, κυρίως πολεμικό, το οποίο έχει τη δυνατότητα να πλέει κάτω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας: _Aτομικό ~_, που κινείται με πυρηνική ενέργεια. _Στόλοι υποβρυχίων. ~ τσέπης*_. *2.* *(μτφ., οικ.) το γλυκό βανίλια, όταν σερβίρεται με το κουταλάκι μέσα σε ένα ποτήρι νερό. *[λόγ. ουσιαστικοπ. ουδ. του επιθ. _υποβρύχιος _σημδ. γαλλ. sous-marin ή αγγλ. submarine]


Ε, ας γίνει σημ. αντιδάνειο, και μάλιστα γλυκό.


----------

